# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch tết 2012 đi Malaysia - Singapore Hoan Hao Travel

## nguyenhaonsc

HH – QT 57 HÀ NỘI - MAYLAYSIA - SINGAPORE

Lịch trình: 7 ngày 6 đêm


NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - KUALA LUMPUR: (Ăn: Chiều)

Xe và HDV công ty Hoàn Hảo Travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay đi Kuala Lumpur, xe ôtô đón đoàn và đi tham quan thành phố. Ăn tối. Tối nghỉ tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 2: KUALA LUMPUR (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau khi ăn sáng. Ôtô đưa đoàn đi tham quan Thành phố Kuala Lumper: Quảng Trường Độc Lập, Cung Điện Hoàng Gia, Đài Tưởng Niệm Liệt Sỹ, nhà thờ Hồi Giáo quốc gia, Bảo tàng quốc gia, Chùa Thiên Hậu. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 3: KUALA LUMPER - GENTING (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi Genting. Trên đường ghé thăm động Batu của người Hindu, mua các món quà đặc trưng của Malaysia. Quý khách tham quan Cao nguyên Genting- khu nghỉ mát lý tưởng cao 2000m từ mực nước biển với các khu vui chơi giải trí, sông bạc Casino nổi tiếng ở Châu á. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 4: GENTING - MALACA: (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Malaca. Quý khách tham quan Thành phố Malaca - thành phố cổ nhất Malaysia với thành cổ Bồ Đào Nha có từ thế kỷ 16, Đền thánh Pauls, Quảng trường Hà Lan, Đền cổ Cheng Hoon. Nghỉ tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 5: MALACA - SINGAPORE: (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Đoàn khởi hành đi Singapore. Quý khách tham quan Thành phố Singapore, thăm công viên Merlion, tượng đài Dr. Stamford… Thăm Khu du lịch Sentosa bằng xe cáp treo, thăm Thế giới đại dương khám phá những điều bí ẩn, huyền diệu của thế giới dưới nước với muôn ngàn loài cá kỳ lạ… Sau bữa tối trên đảo Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước màu. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 6: SINGAPORE: (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan Vườn chim Jurong nơi tập hợp của hơn 5000 loài chim thuộc hơn 400 chủng loại khác nhau trên thế giới, xem buổi biểu diễn xiếc độc đáo của các loài chim. Quý khách đi mua sắm hàng tại các siêu thị, Trung tâm thương mại. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 7: SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI: (Ăn: Sáng)

Đoàn tự do trước khi ra sân bay, đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Tới sân bay Nội Bài, xe ôtô đón đoàn về Hà Nội. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.


GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: ... USD

Áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên


Bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi: HN//Malaysia - Singapore//HN.

Ôtô điều hoà trong và ngoài nước.

Phí an ninh hàng không, xăng dầu và thuế sân bay 2 nước.

Các bữa ăn được chi tiết theo chương trình.

Phí tham quan 1 lần, bảo hiểm du lịch.

Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt theo từng chặng.

Khách sạn 3***, Điều hoà, Điện thoại, Bình nóng lạnh, 2 khách/phòng, lẻ 3 ghép chung phòng.

Không bao gồm:

Chi phí làm hộ chiếu, nghỉ phòng đơn, đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hành lý quá cước.

Chú ý:

Trẻ em từ 2 - 9 tuổi tính giá bằng 75% giá người lớn, từ 10 tuổi trở lên tính giá bằng người lớn.

Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm và các sự kiện tại 2 nước sở tại hay hãng hàng không tăng chi phí chuyến bay.

Những thông tin hướng dẫn trước khi tham quan và làm việc tại Malaysia và Singapore.

LH: Hoan Hao Travel
Tel: 0466848318 - 0906404986

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour du lich hoan hao travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## tamtre

KUALA LUMPER đẹp lắm

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin tet Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin tour tet Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour ma Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour malaysia - singapore

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

đi singapore Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch hoàn hảo travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------

